# Betterbee: Count your bottles and caps



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds like good advise for any order from anywhere. It's saved me a few headaches and not just with beekeeping.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

notaclue said:


> Sounds like good advise for any order from anywhere. It's saved me a few headaches and not just with beekeeping.


No kidding, great advice, especially from fast food joints! I couldn't begin to count how many times I have been ripped off from them.

How much are a 100 caps worth?


----------



## Doug Virginia (Dec 11, 2006)

*caps*

I was also shorted this year also but I called up and they made good on them. I do have to
say that if they were on the ball with shipping and would be willing to get stuff out quick then they might get a lot more of the $9000 i spent on bottles and caps this year rather than a few hundred I spent there.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I have also met people who get cash at banks and don't count it until they get home. Then it's too late. Everyone should learn to check all things they receive for accuracy. Cash, shipments, change, check amounts , ETC. 

I ran a repair business for over 20 years. I have shipped machines to customers who called a year later to say they had just unpacked the machine to use it and it didn't work properly. Would I repair it under warranty? Yeah, right. 

Those who don't confirm what they receive should not expect the vendor to believe them months or years later.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

iddee said:


> I have also met people who get cash at banks and don't count it until they get home. Then it's too late. Everyone should learn to check all things they receive for accuracy. Cash, shipments, change, check amounts , ETC.


Especially money. Every time I count out money for a customer and they don't count it, I insist that they do it right then and there. Often they will say "I trust you." I tell them is has nothing to do with trust, it's about accuracy. There is no insult in checking for accuracy, anyone can make an honest mistake, I don't want to be suspected of making one on purpose.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

>>>So, count your bottles and caps, particularly if you get them at Betterbee>>>>

Two years later? Could there be some misplaced? Or some other circumstance?

I think that two years after the fact is a little "thin" for anyone to publicly calling out a company and making statements such as this. I questioned this forum when it started and wondered about claims, bias, perhaps thinly stated comments, etc. This is about as thin as I've seen. A real shame, that's for sure!


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Oville.
Dog gone shame you did not count the stuff right away, everyone makes mistakes at times especially when really busy.
Sounds like you will always check from now on.


----------



## oville (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you for your comments. It's interesting to see the opinions of others. It's all a learning experience. 

This forum is about the only way for beekeepers to learn about the pros and cons of industry suppliers and others merchants. The first step should always be to contact the merchant first to dicuss a problem. I did that. Betterbee has a limited time frame for making good on shortages, damages, etc., and that's fine. Good companies can't function without policies. I now understand their policy and my need to do better quality control on my end, even if it means counting hundreds of bottles and caps soon after delivery.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Especially money. Every time I count out money for a customer and they don't count it, I insist that they do it right then and there. Often they will say "I trust you." I tell them is has nothing to do with trust, it's about accuracy. There is no insult in checking for accuracy, anyone can make an honest mistake, I don't want to be suspected of making one on purpose.


<rant on> I remember when cashiers actually (and were able to) count back change. Now, they look at the digital display, grab it from the drawer and shove it in your hands, sometimes mumbling what is owed back from the balance of the bills you just handed to them. Counting back eliminates so many errors - sometimes in their favor!

Oh, it would be nice to receive a "Thank You" rather than a "Here ya go!" or a blank stare... <rant off>

MM


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

My wife and I work the concession stand during ballgames we help prep and she, at times, will work the windows. She always counts change back to the customers which seems to confuse some and surprises others. One person was excited that someone knew how to count back change. When we're at the stores we get strange looks from people when we have our kids figure how much change we should get back. They sometimes beat the machines. 

She was Medical Logistics while active duty USAF. She learned the value of verifying orders ASAP.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

*"Public" Education and Functional Illiterates*

I divide people into two groups: those that can count change and those who cannot count change. This division is highlighted every summer when I take a vacation. 

I empty my pockets of change every night before I go to bed. I take all of this change with me every summer when I take a vacation. I have learned the hard way never to give a cashier more than one dollar in change. They cannot count it. If I give less than one dollar in change, the cashier just puts it into the cash register without counting it.

Most things have been “dumbed-down” for our high school functional illiterates, even our state colleges. Forty percent of the freshmen in college either fail college algebra, or drop with an F. The same percentage holds true in sophomore micro economics. (These percentages come from the professors in our local state college.) Many college professors have resorted to all sorts of gimmicks to help raise the grade average of their students. Many professors actually have a review for the test, which is actually a veiled attempt to go over the questions on the test.

I guess we should expect this from a “public” educational system that is administered by the state governments. The cornerstone of accounting is internal control. Internal control exists in accounting for private business; however, there is no internal control in government accounting. Quality goes down and prices go up in public monopolies. “Public” education is no different. Efficiency and effectiveness are hallmarks of private business, not government administration. The highest ACT scores were in 1963. ACT scores have been going down every since.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*how much change???? worst customer service*

an example of what really messes up some cashiers: Your bill comes to $3.48 You give them $3.53 They give you a blank stare!!!!!!!!!

Every so often they will make an error in your favor. They appreciate you giving them the money back.

I went to an Aubuchon Hardware to get some lawn and leaf bags. When I got to the register, the girl gave me a higher price than was on the shelf. I questioned it. She got very snotty. I brought her back to the aisle and showed her the marked price. She actually said " So big deal, what are you going to save, a buck? I said better in my pocket than yours. She was gone within a week


----------

